# Hello to all



## Ice4Blood (Jun 29, 2007)

Hello new friends. I'm Nicholas from Boca Raton, Florida and I discovered your excellent site quite by accident. I read some of the information and viewed some of your profiles then decided I belong here, so this is my first post. I have 27 years experience in this way of life and I look forward to making new friends who share my interest in martial arts of all possible disciplines. I have the deepest regard for each of them as long as the participant is spiritually fit.

Blessings,


----------



## bydand (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  I look forward to reading more of your posts and hearing your insights.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 29, 2007)

Hello Nicholas from Boca Raton, Florida ... welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Hawke (Jun 30, 2007)

Greetings Nicholas,

Welcome to MT.  Glad you discovered us.

Cheers


----------



## Drac (Jun 30, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Former Ft.Laud resident..


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  Tell us a little about the different styles in which you've trained.


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to MT :wavey:  I look forward to learning about your experiences


----------



## Tswolfman (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## BudoTiger (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to MT Nicholas! Hope you enjoy your stay!!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to the group & start posting!

AoG


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Rabu (Jun 30, 2007)

Hello! 

Welcome in!

Best regards,

Rob


----------



## seasoned (Jul 1, 2007)

Greetings Nicholas, enjoy.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 1, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jul 2, 2007)

Welcome to MT.  Enjoy!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT. I look forward to what you share!


----------

